
AltStore: iOS App Store alternative that doesn’t require a jailbreak - miles
https://9to5mac.com/2019/09/25/altstore-is-an-ios-app-store-alternative-that-doesnt-require-a-jailbreak-heres-how-to-use-it/
======
metalliqaz
discussed today, here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21083092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21083092)

